# First Down Dash, AQHA?



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Today at my vocational school, we got some weanlings in to halter break. My instructor pulled me aside, and told me that the weanling I am assigned to is very high dollar. He told me to look up the sire of the foal, and I could have swore he said First Down Dash. I've done a bunch of research and found he died in 2010. Is it possible to have 2012 foals born by this stud? Maybe frozen semen? If anyone else has other information on him would be great. Maybe stud fee that he was at in 2010 before he passed? Or maybe what his frozen semen costs at this time if you know?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow! The last time I heard a quote on First Down Dash's semen, It was $10,000.00 and that was before he died. They only ship frozen semen to approved breeding centers. Dr. Bailey at Royal Vista in Purcell is one of them.

First Down Dash is THE leading AQHA race sire with offspring earnings over $75 million. He is also a leading barrel racing sire. 

He was owned and stood at Frank Vessels in California. He died in a plane crash 3 or 4 years ago, but his family still owns the stallion station. He is also the man behind Los Alamitos Race Track in its early days.

Here is a link to the Vessels Stallion Station. It is the Who's who of quarter Horse Racing.

Vessels Stallion Farm

That weanling is worth a LOT -- depending on how much his dam won / produced. Are you at the school in El Reno or Wayne or ????

Good luck with this nice baby.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dash Ta Fame is also a leading sire. Its easy to mix up the names. And even if Dash Ta Fame was the sire, its still be worth a good chunk of money.

Can we have pictures of baby please? LoL. Im drowning in drool over here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ever heard of Bill Price in Oklahoma? That is who owns the colt. I heard something about he payed 40,000 dollars for a stud fee for one mare. Two mares were high dollar as well, putting two of the babies up there. I go to the tech center in Wayne. I guess we do half, and another farm does the other half of his babies. Just got the luck of the draw this year. I'll see if I can get a picture of him tomorrow. 


(I'm learning that typing with a cat on your lap is hard.)


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Now that I shooed my cat off and did a few extra things and a little more research. It does say on that website that a mare has to be shipped to a farm in Texas or Vessels farm in California to be bred.

Would his price not have went up after death? I'll talk to my instructor tomorrow when I tell him what I found, make sure it is First Down Dash, I don't know where else I would have got the First or Down from if not. I'll also write down the dams name to look up her. I think they did embroy transfers on one mare, because I believe if I'm not mistaken two of the foals have the same "name". Because at school they normally come in unnamed, so we put on their stall cards "unnamed (dams name)."


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

So I visited vessels website and have to say I'm in love with the stallion just under first down dash. That horse is about PERFECT in my eyes! O_O


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Can I ask the name of the school? Sounds like I'm not too far from it.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mid-America Technology Center, MATC. Located in Wayne, Oklahoma. If you live closer on the southern end of OKC, you probably know it or have heard of it. It is well known for its Equine center.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I haven't, but thanks for letting me know! I live in "El Ghetto", so I'm a little shut out to those sorts of things. Haha.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Equine Production | Mid-America Technology Center

Incase you are curious.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I only live about 40 miles from Wayne. I have heard good things about the school there. 

I do not know Bill Price, but I know of him. He is a leading breeder. I believe he lives down by Marietta or Thackerville. I believe he puts a BP in front of all of his horses' names. He has horses in about all of the big stakes races here and at Ruidoso. He has horses most years in the All American Futurity (biggest purse in QH racing) most years and the big Derbies, too. He used to sell some real high priced horses at the big sales. I have not kept track the last few years. It's quite a recommendation that a leading breeder like that would send his horses to the school.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ohhh.. You are SO lucky! I'm drooling with CLaPorte.. We must have pictures, registration name, other info.. So jealous..


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I got a few pictures. His dams name is BP Shes Southern.

















Pretty proud of him. He leads pretty well in the stall, does pivots, lets me rub all over him and brush him. Only thing left to conquer for the first week is picking up front feet and sacking out with a rope.

Here is a few things I found of is dam.

http://www.equibase.com/profiles/Results.cfm?type=Horse&refno=7826681&registry=Q

Bp Shes Southern: Horse Racing Form, Handicapping Data - Timeform | Betfair


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's so cute. Super butt high, but I'd love to have him. Nice colt with a super pedigree. Can't beat that.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

A great stallion in both his time and still in the present.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Yup looks like daddy for sure!
I'd take him in a heartbeat!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Chelsea.. I say I pick you up on the way there and we'll sneak away with him and share him.. :wink: I love him.. He should be an awesome little guy. So jealous!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Your on Amber. :lol:


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

****. Let me finish training him first then you can steal him. He's been at our facility three days, I already took my first test on him and now he gets out of the stall and walks perfectly along side me while being lead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Didn't notice this until just a few minutes ago.

















Back left leg, almost the same exact marking. xD


----------

